
Varnish: Notes from the Architect - prakash
http://varnish.projects.linpro.no/wiki/ArchitectNotes
======
joshu

      Does Varnish require the system to have a C compiler?
    
      Yes. The VCL compiler generates C source as output, and
      uses the systems C-compiler to compile that into a shared
      library. If there is no C compiler, Varnish will not work.
    

This terrifies me.

